# Recherche des pages codées pour ajouter des codes.



## HenryP (6 Mai 2018)

Bonjour,
Sur iMac 21,5 pouces. 
Je suis à la recherche d'une page pour y insérer un code Javascript et un code HTML5.
C'est par le hasard d'une recherche dans le Finder, alors que j'allais saisir un mot clé commençant par ce symbole <, que s'est affichée une liste de pages (5300 fichiers).
L'ouverture de plusieurs de ces pages affiche des pages codées.
Je voudrais avoir une confirmation sur ces pages qui s'affichent à partir d'un symbole (<) .
À +


----------

